# Getting this off my chest…



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Ian:* This post requires a more serious tone, so please forgive me for dropping the Pinky and Brain bit.

Recently, an issue has been brought to our attention by one of the most (if not the most) respected BOTL (and I stress BROTHER) on this site. The concern is that the tone and tenor of the bombing section has started to go too far, and has caused some of our newest members to be turned off on Puff as a whole. Making us feel worse, this BOTL was concerned that this tone and tenor denoted a loss of the respect that this board is based upon. We respect this BOTL above almost any here, and as a result did some real soul searching.

I've spent the last week reading a lot of posts from the last 2 years, and I believe that in tone and tenor he is 100% correct. Strangely, from reading these posts I can see that this has been a steady progression over the last 2 years.

I have come to believe that the issue resides in the level of "Trash Talk" that is de rigueur these days. This has been a steady escalation over the last two years, but a new member will not see this as a progression and could easily be brought to believe that this is legitimate animus between BOTL here. Please note that I cannot be held blameless here, I am one of the perpetrators of this issue.

As Pandora's box is already open when it comes to the "Trash Talk" here. Please allow me to try to put this into a concise primer to alleviate the fears of our most respected BOTL and to help acclimate the new puffers.

*First -* On bombing, this is a gift, there is *NO* requirement to respond. All of the bombers here have no intention of bombing to get bombed.

_Side note: If reading this forum you believe that bombing is a good way to "get sticks" know this. I have sent 121 bombs in my time here at puff and have received 38 in return. If your intent in bombing is to try to get bombed, stop now, it is not the way._

*Second -* Bombing is intended to make someone's day, and that's it! (Even with Pete and I tormenting each other.) Bombers send bombs hoping elicit the these types of feelings. (Sorry Shuckins for exposing a PM, but my PM to you is relevant here.)

From my first ever bomb received (from Shuckins of course) -_ "__Sincerely, TY for the bomb. This was my first bomb since joining Puff, and your timing was wonderful. I just returned from a crappy business trip and got a "Who is Shuckins?" from my wife. _

_Getting this surprise from my wife was AWSOME!! (Really, not kidding here&#8230;..) I sat there trying to remember where I knew the name from (Really long trip&#8230. It suddenly dawned on me who it was and what it was. My wife got a good laugh out of it and said that the timing was good and it was needed this week. Again timing was very good, I needed that. (And the bomb is some awesome sticks.) You really made my week. - Ian"_

*Third -* The "Trash Talk". I am one of the main culprits here, and will be watching the tone. Please understand that this is ALL in fun. Personally I banter back and forth with some people. Please understand that the ones that take the most of it are the ones I resect the most. Pete and I may appear to be trying to kill each other, but in reality we have the utmost respect for each other. We PM all the time. As to my other favorite "Trash Talk" victim, The Ninja, please understand that until I found my own "personality" here on Puff, I patterned myself after him. We PM all the time. This is not a measuring contest.

*Fourth - "Teams" - *I cannot speak 100% for all of the teams but please understand that these are not cliques. In all cases these are groups of BOTL that act independently 99% of the time, but come together to do "good works". Every team activity I've ever been involved with has been to pick up someone's spirits or to reward people who have gone above and beyond. Part of the "Trash Talk" issue comes from the inter-team banter. Please understand that this is based upon respect for all BOTL and especially those that have come together to address the aforementioned "good works". If you have any questions please PM any member of any team.

Thanks for hearing me out&#8230;

*Brain:* Now back to normal&#8230;

*Pinky:* Boom soon?!?

*Brain:* Yes Pinky, we land in 45 minutes and then go home to our bombing lab and launch&#8230; There is a cupcake to overcook...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well said Ian,

I agree 100% he (*one of the most (if not the most) respected BOTL (and I stress BROTHER)*) is the true definition of a BROTHER and I dare anyone to prove otherwise.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

VERY well put Ian! (and Brain and Pinky) As a newer member to Puff I never experienced what it was like before the bombing factions and trash talk. I can understand how some might misunderstand or misconstrue the fun, but you have addressed it very well! I enjoy the banter back and forth between the groups and individuals and have always recognized it as nothing but good fun, but I very strongly respect the the fact that that you (and some others) want that to be known clearly, for the sake of maintaining the brotherhood that I (and we) have grown to love here on Puff! Much respect to you sir! Bomb in good health!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

One of the things that has concerned me with all the new members is them not understanding how we roll. Part of the 30 or 90 day or whatever it is these days intro period where you cannot view addresses was put in place for that reason. So folks would read up and kind figure the joint out before they had access to stuff like that. There was a little bit of an imbalance for a bit with such an overflow of new members that things got a little jerky for a spell. The fact that quite a few older members were turned off by the new attitude and stopped posting did nothing to help correct this. It is correcting itself, I see. I personally enjoy that part of all this is rampant ball busting and hope that does not go away. But there will be, and should be limits to it. So if you're new, just chill for awhile. Don't publicly request a bomb. They'll find you if you hang around and manage not to act like a tool.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Great post Ian. I joined puff around the same time as you,. In my first week on Puff I won a contest thanks to Oldsmo54 (Shawn) and was inevitably bombed by Shuckins just a week or two later. The generosity by these two members to go out of their way and make my day made me feel very welcomed. I quickly found out I wasnt just a "lucky noob", the truth is this forum is flooded with kind hearted and great BOTL's who also like to take part in random acts of bombing. The shit talking doesnt bother me, I think its pretty funny most of the time so I wont comment any further on that. Over the last couple of months some could say the bombing has "gotten out of hand" (for lack of a better phrase) but the prime motive of these fine BOTL's is to put a smile on another brothers face.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

+1 Ian


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Well said rodent. I agree with you 100%


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree, and if anyone thinks that we have gone to far, take into consideration that if we really didn't like someone, why would we send them gifts. it is a way for me to relieve stress from work and my daily life. I look forward to the banter and find that people are very creative in the things they say and do.

If I have ever offended anyone, to you all I can say is get to know me... I am a great guy and so are all the brothers on this site from what I have seen.

I am sorry if I have offended and I hope you will accept my saying I am sorry.

Moose


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Rather hard to add anything of value here since Ian said it all so well...so I'll just say I agree, a lot.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll spread the reputation around but I want to give it to Ian again Puff...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'll spread the reputation around but I want to give it to Ian again Puff...


I got this one,Fishboy....bump to the mouse


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> I'll spread the reputation around but I want to give it to Ian again Puff...


Got him for you...

And nicely stated, Ian.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Well said, Sir. Well said. Thank you for taking time to put into words what many of us were already thinking.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

normally,I wouldn't let the mouse get the last word about anything,but what Ian said can't be improved upon,so I'm not gonna try.

this is playtime...this is entertainment...this is just an opportunity for us to take a break from the mundane necessities of everyday life and have a little fun.

If the day every comes that Ian and I ever meet in person(or any of you,for that matter),we'll just sit down and exchange cigars and then have a beer or two and shoot the shit about work or cigars or sports or whatever comes to mind just like the normal guys that we are.

Bullwinkle said it well earlier..why the Hell would any of us give cigars to people that we don't like?

God knows I've had shitty days at work and had my spirits lifted just by getting a bomb from one of you knuckleheads....and if something from me has had the same effect on one of you,then I'd do again.

"this Kumbaya moment has been brought to you by the bombers of Puff"

so,can we please get back to destroying mailboxes?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I got this one,Fishboy....bump to the mouse


I got the goofball to youngster  Tried to hit you again but it said no LOL


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm quite new, and haven't spend a lot of time reading the bomb threads(law school exams/impending doom), but once I saw Ian's contest/riddle thread I just assumed a lot of people like to joke around. I am very sarcastic by nature, and rarely get offended so I didn't see an issue. But this forum has been invaluable to me in discovering cigars, so I would hate for someone new to be scared off.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I got the goofball to youngster  Tried to hit you again but it said no LOL


don't sweat it,Uncle Dave.....I'm just happy you got Ian.....I'm just the wing man on this mission.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

drb124 said:


> I'm quite new, and haven't spend a lot of time reading the bomb threads(law school exams/impending doom), but once I saw Ian's contest/riddle thread I just assumed a lot of people like to joke around. I am very sarcastic by nature, and rarely get offended so I didn't see an issue. But this forum has been invaluable to me in discovering cigars, so I would hate for someone new to be scared off.


this place is a gold mine of knowledge and wisdom for all of us,Rivers....but it never hurts any of us to be reminded why emoticons were created.:anim_soapbox:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Not that I really know what is going on and not that I really care but In all seriousness All bombs I send are intended to put a smile on the face of the recipient

How can you not smile when Hello kitty flips you off and hands you Cigars


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Now let's end this nonsense and get back to what makes Puff great!

I love you all


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow Ian you obviously spent a lot of time on this and I just wanted to give you props for that. I am fairly new and I didn't have any problem seeing the banter for what it was, but it would be a shame for someone to get the wrong idea. I have gained much from the serious discussions on Puff but I have also gained a lot of enjoyment from the banter. I hope that we can find a happy medium where we can have the fun banter where it just says light hearted and fun for everyone...

Like this picture for example...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

You have given out too much reputation in the past 24 hours. Please try again later. Would you people stop saying/doing so much awesome stuff at the same time! LMFAO JP!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Now let's end this nonsense and get back to what makes Puff great!
> 
> I love you all


yeah..let's all grab large flat rate priority boxes and fill them with crap we don't want and send it to someone:whoo::whoo::whoo:

we all Love you too,Ray:grouphug:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah..let's all grab large flat rate priority boxes and fill them with crap we don't want and send it to someone:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> we all Love you too,Ray:grouphug:


And here you were pissed a week ago that the shit box found its way to your doorstep lol.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> And here you were pissed a week ago that the shit box found its way to your doorstep lol.


yeah...but being able to send it back your way to the Cupcake has managed to lift my spirits,somewhatound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

As a noob here, for what its worth I am not bothered by the bombing thread banter, but enjoyed reading through it all. It was obvious that it is all in jest and for me was entertainment. it bothers me more that there have been numerous threads popping up all over puff complaining about people complaining and threads defending the complaints or whatever. IE: The Bombs are too big, the bombs are too small, the bombs are too frequent, now there's not enough... I don't come here to read about who's doing what on the boards. To me that is more of a turn off more than anything. Let the people here do their own thing and mind your own business. I come here to read, learn, and discuss cigars but it seems the discussions here have been everything but cigars. Sorry to be blunt, but if your interest is retaining newbies and interest in the hobby, the topics of discussion should be on the topic of cigars (or pipes, coffee, etc)...AKA the reason they come here.

Anyway, thats just my take from the perspective of a puff newbie.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Squid-worthy thread, Ian. 

I mean that in a good way, of course. :ss


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I would like to see something about the trash talk & banter maybe added to the Cigar Bomb sticky. That way people who read it know it's all just in good fun.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah..let's all grab large flat rate priority boxes and fill them with crap we don't want and send it to someone:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> we all Love you too,Ray:grouphug:


Hmmm fill with crap we don't want? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/302642-you-going-down-sucka.html#post3445138

Done and Done.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> Hmmm fill with crap we don't want? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/302642-you-going-down-sucka.html#post3445138
> 
> Done and Done.


Go get that tyrant Andy! Whoooo hoooo!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:*There is a cupcake to overcook...





Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Thank you for taking time to put into words what many of us were already thinking.


:smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :smoke:


I wish I could bump this...lmao!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I wish I could bump this...lmao!


Done


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :smoke:


Bahahaha! Props for putting those together! Though I don't agree, but I do give credit where credit is due. Lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> Hmmm fill with crap we don't want? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/302642-you-going-down-sucka.html#post3445138
> 
> Done and Done.


WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!!...I didn't mean me,ya freakin' goofball..I was merely poking some fun at my good friend Ray about his WTF Pink Pony Pass...this was not a direct order from the 2nd in Command to the Enforcement Division..capisce?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!!...I didn't mean me,ya freakin' goofball..I was merely poking some fun at my good friend Ray about his WTF Pink Pony Pass...this was not a direct order from the 2nd in Command to the Enforcement Division..capisce?


Ooops...too late.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> Ooops...too late.


no...it's only too late after I retaliate.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Bahahaha! Props for putting those together! Though I don't agree, but I do give credit where credit is due. Lol


Hey, you can be as belligerent as you want, cupcake, but Brain's still gonna bake ya!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> Ooops...too late.


I think that it might be time for me to send out the pink pony pass that has been sitting in my office for months! Lmao


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I think that it might be time for me to send out the pink pony pass that has been sitting in my office for months! Lmao


For the first time, mark it on your calendars. I agree with Kipp. Pink Pony Pass and my bomb.

Pete you may not be alive after this hit.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well said, even for a mouse...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> For the first time, mark it on your calendars. I agree with Kipp. Pink Pony Pass and my bomb.
> 
> Pete you may not be alive after this hit.


Going out tomorrow! The destruction will be immense! ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> For the first time, mark it on your calendars. I agree with Kipp. Pink Pony Pass and my bomb.
> 
> Pete you may not be alive after this hit.


:biglaugh:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I read the title of this thread and thought it was about a breast reduction. Thank god I was wrong.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I read the title of this thread and thought it was about a breast reduction. Thank god I was wrong.


Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Well said Ian. It's beyond ironic that around Christmas (CHRISTMAS!!) people are upset about gifts being sent. Who cares about the banter!? Dare I say that if some new person is offended by the banter that we may not want them here anyway? I know that SOUNDS cruel or harsh to say but is it?

Long live Puff!
Viva la S/BOTL!

If we are going to fight, it should be against the FDA.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I think that it might be time for me to send out the pink pony pass that has been sitting in my office for months! Lmao


Let it fly Kipp! Time to ruin someones holiday season.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Going out tomorrow! The destruction will be immense! ound:


uh, Cap'n Assmunch?.....not change the subject, but I haven't mailed out my prize from the MNF contest out to you, yet. So ya might wanna think long and hard about the address that box is going to

oh, jees...look who I'm telling to think long and hard(I'll make room for more crap)


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I haven't read every post on here but I certainly want to acknowledge Ian's post with some props. Generous is an understatement when speaking about the Brain (and so many others on this forum). Even with all of the banter, Ian has an insane bomb to trash talk ratio. Like many have said, there is an ebb and flow that takes place. Maybe the reduction in banter will inject more life into the several trade threads or get a few more passes going. There are some great guys helping to steer the ship, I'm just glad to be along for the ride. 

Guys as generous as Dave have my ear as well. It's one thing to be just a seasoned vet on a forum, it's completely different to set a standard of paying it forward like Ron and Dave. The bar is set high, and I appreciate that.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Well said Jonathan!


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

I will always remember my first bomb - from Ron just like many others here. The fact that there was the connotations of "War" surrounding "Munitions" really made me feel like I was part of something the whole community was on to. However, we all remember the note I left Shuckins. It was a nicey-nice, ho-hum, silly-willy, clinking cup teaparty letter of thanks. Where as he sent threats of total destruction, I gave hugs. Hur-de-dur...

But, I felt it was necessary to go beyond the guise of trash talk and really tell Ron how much the random act of kindness really brightened up my day (Which later turned onto brightening up my month... we all remember THAT.) I did bomb him back, but I couldn't ever come close to what he sent my way, but I put my heart into what I had available and what I had around me. It was a gift, not compensation. I look up to Ron, as I do many other members on here. I haven't been able to post as much recently due to real life situations, but I still look up to everyone like Ian, Dave, Ron, and a whole slew of others. You guys make this place, and make it worth staying a part of. I've brought so many other people here because of my positive experiences and if the trash talk is hurting that experience than I say GO THE WAY OF THE DAVE, and be lovey-dovey. 

So - now that Winter Break is here... I've had some time to muster an arsenal a long with a friend who also visits here. Look out fellow BOTLs and SOTLs!


Mr. Dave


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr. Dave is back making threats! Good to see you again David and opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ohhhh mr dave how we've missed your banter.... is it because your posts only count if your wearing a black polo? lol that was a fun thread


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Very mature post Ian. I've been around for a few years and I agree with whoever (I don't remember who started it) that the bombing has become kinda silly. The "Bombers' may not mean it, but it looks like a "I'll One Up Ya" contest. The following is "My Opinion, I'm not blaming anyone":

There are many Threads that I've wanted to reply to so I could give my 2 cents or what little advice I could. But I did not reply. Why? It would have required giving out info on my stash and to me it started to sound like bragging. I may have to refer to my Humidor, My Collection, My CC's, CC's vs NC's etc. I didn't want to sounfd like the people in the Bombing Threads, so I didn't reply. Now most of my posting is strictly on the Habanos Side. This is how my posting patterns have been altered by the Massive Bombing Threads. I hope this makes sense and I don't come off like a goofball......


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Very mature post Ian. I've been around for a few years and I agree with whoever (I don't remember who started it) that the bombing has become kinda silly. The "Bombers' may not mean it, but it looks like a "I'll One Up Ya" contest. The following is "My Opinion, I'm not blaming anyone":
> 
> There are many Threads that I've wanted to reply to so I could give my 2 cents or what little advice I could. But I did not reply. Why? It would have required giving out info on my stash and to me it started to sound like bragging. I may have to refer to my Humidor, My Collection, My CC's, CC's vs NC's etc. I didn't want to sounfd like the people in the Bombing Threads, so I didn't reply. Now most of my posting is strictly on the Habanos Side. This is how my posting patterns have been altered by the Massive Bombing Threads. I hope this makes sense and I don't come off like a goofball......


*Ian:* I think this is one of the big misunderstandings with what has been happening. Although some of the posts may apear that way, it is not really a one-upmanship game. This is just for fun and blowing off steam. When I "retaliate" for past bombings, it is not to start a measuring contest, it is to thank them and have fun doing it. I tend to add a theme or plot to all of my bombings, or campaigns (taking over the world...). One of the primary reasons I do that is so that nobody takes it as being too serious. If this is seen as silly, so be it. This is a fun place and I hope it stays that way. I've sent out "Mind Control" bombs, Lockboxes, and soon BTD's (BOTL Torture Devices). None of these is intended to do more then give a gift of something and hopefully make some people laugh.

I will continue to bomb people, and will again "try to take over the world..." But this is all in fun and not intended as anything more then that... For instance...

*Brain:* That's enough out of you Ian, stop giving away our secrets...

*Pinky:* Narf! We still have a squid problem Brain...

*Brain:* Not for much longer...


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

the_brain said:


> *Ian:* I think this is one of the big misunderstandings with what has been happening. Although some of the posts may apear that way, it is not really a one-upmanship game. This is just for fun and blowing off steam. When I "retaliate" for past bombings, it is not to start a measuring contest, it is to thank them and have fun doing it. I tend to add a theme or plot to all of my bombings, or campaigns (taking over the world...). One of the primary reasons I do that is so that nobody takes it as being too serious. If this is seen as silly, so be it. This is a fun place and I hope it stays that way. I've sent out "Mind Control" bombs, Lockboxes, and soon BTD's (BOTL Torture Devices). None of these is intended to do more then give a gift of something and hopefully make some people laugh.
> 
> I will continue to bomb people, and will again "try to take over the world..." But this is all in fun and not intended as anything more then that... For instance...
> 
> ...


Trust me I was not trying to single anyone out. I happen to like the whole Pinky and the Brain bit. What I wanted to say is that as a "Whole" the bombings "Feel" that way. I cannot pinpoint it to one person or one bombing, it is just an "overall" feeling. If you took that personally I apologize, That was not my intent....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Trust me I was not trying to single anyone out. I happen to like the whole Pinky and the Brain bit. What I wanted to say is that as a "Whole" the bombings "Feel" that way. I cannot pinpoint it to one person or one bombing, it is just an "overall" feeling. If you took that personally I apologize, That was not my intent....


*Ian:* No worries, I most defiantly did not take it personally. After this was called to our attention, I did some reading of older threads, and just want make sure people are not reading too much into these things. I was using my actions as an example.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Well said, brother! One would tend to think that we are all adults and recognize playful ribbing but some are not used to this and I can see how it could be easily misunderstood.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I almost never at least right away hit anyone back who sends me a bomb the PIF is where it's at guy's. Oh once in awhile for banter I have done it with Ron or someone but only for the fun part of it. Better to hit a newbie or a Mod or someone who doesn't expect it, if they expect it half the fun is gone LOL


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Now most of my posting is strictly on the Habanos Side. This is how my posting patterns have been altered by the Massive Bombing Threads. I hope this makes sense and I don't come off like a goofball......


 The (how do I say this gently) "different feel" of the Habanos section has led me to go elsewhere for that information. There have been so many threads complaining about other members and noobs than anywhere on the forum. While that section is all about keeping people out, I think the bombing section is the opposite. It's all about including people. Different strokes for different folks as they say....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Cigar Noob said:


> The (how do I say this gently) "different feel" of the Habanos section has led me to go elsewhere for that information. There have been so many threads complaining about other members and noobs than anywhere on the forum. While that section is all about keeping people out, I think the bombing section is the opposite. It's all about including people. Different strokes for different folks as they say....


While I may agree with you somewhat on the "Good Ole Boys" attitude of "some" of the regular posters in the Habanos Forum, I was talking about information. I feel I get a larger quantity of Threads that actually talk about Cigars and Cigar Info in the Habanos Forum than anywhere else on Puff. Everytime I read or Post or get/send a PM in the Habanos Forum I feel that I'm learning something. And for me, I want to learn all I can about Cigars.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen very little non-cigar discussion in the General Cigar forum or subforums, the accessory forum or subforums, the reviews, or really any place outside of the Cigars on the Move and non-cigar forums. Overall, I'd say Puff is remarkably balanced in both tone and content. Better than any other forum I've been a part of, really!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just wearing my "member hat here, but the OP is spot on and I commend him for going back and reading.
As an older guy, I enjoy reading the banter and good natured play in the bombing threads and banter threads.
What bug the hell out of me is when this takes place in a serious thread.
It may be me, but I think it is disrespectful to the OP to "banter" in a thread you didn't start.
I think you also see less tolerance for the same banter in the habanos section because of the nature of the post.
Folks just tend to be a little more serious there.
All in all, it is about balance and I believe Puff is a well balance place.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> All in all, it is about balance and I believe Puff is a well balance place.


Amen!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Why have i not seen this thread yet ! Awesome Ian !!!!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Although I have been a cigar smoker for many years, this site is actually the first "forum" I ever got involved in. I used to think "Why would I want to chat with someone I don't even know online?" After reading MANY, MANY posts here, I came to the realization that all of these clowns on this site are just like me! This is what I have been missing? All of this bombing and pyrotechnic talk cracks me up.:laugh:
If it weren't for you terrorists, I would have never found my WM humidor, and would still be searching for that ultimate pic of Snookie! And for that, I thank you and my wife thanks you (I think). BOMBS AWAY!


----------

